# Question About O & W Mp Manual



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I was wondering, does the O & W MP Manual have the hack second feature? Non hacking seconds really frustrates me and I'm taking a shine to this particular watch.

Thanks in advance,

Andrew.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

*The MP Manual uses the 17 Jewel manual wind ETA 2801-2, which hacks-- I believe all the ETA 2800 series movements hack.*


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks mate









Andrew.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are not hack seconds as standard, some have hack seconds with and some do not.

The ETA 2801 is available with and without hack seconds.

Ours do hack.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Roy said:


> They are not hack seconds as standard, some have hack seconds with and some do not.
> 
> The ETA 2801 is available with and without hack seconds.
> 
> Ours do hack.


Thanks for the info Roy, I'll mither the 710 for an early birthday present! (Probably fall on deaf ears!)

Andrew.


----------

